# Today In The Fishroom~1//1/11 Happy New Year!



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I probably photograph these two fish more than any other. The female F0 P. managuense from Honduras. All of these photos are shot using three flash units. Two on the top and one on the bottom.














































The male in the middle of "kiting" in front of the female.










Female in pursuit of the male.










Close up of the fins;



















The pair:










Paratheraps zonatum



















The fish possesses a very large caudal fin. His body length at 14" makes the top and bottom of the caudal fin close to six inches.










Lit from the top you can see the beautiful markings on the dorsal fin.










One shot of my reclusive P. briedohri. He spends a lot of time sitting in or around a large pot in the tank. The two females in the tank with him move around a lot.


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

New World isn't my bag, but your photography is amazing!! :drooling: Please, sir, may I have some more?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantastic pics as always!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

amazing...as usual!


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m starting a petition to ban Aquamojo from posting photos on the basis that he makes the rest of us look bad. :lol:


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Alowishus said:


> New World isn't my bag, but your photography is amazing!! :drooling: Please, sir, may I have some more?


LOL Come over to the dark side. 8)

Thanks folks.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I must say, the Paratheraps zonatum is beautiful


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> I must say, the Paratheraps zonatum is beautiful


By far one of my favorites as well. I hand feed this big guy shrimp. Very interactive.


----------

